
Google’s .dev domain officially opens - What will be your {x}.dev domain name? - sahin-boydas
https://venturebeat.com/2019/02/28/googles-dev-domain-officially-opens-for-business-through-any-registrar/
======
sahin-boydas
Who will buy hacker.dev hackernews.dev :) first?

